# Rita Ora - Looks stunning in red as she leaves Cartier London Celebration at The Chiltern Firehouse, 21.10.2019 (63x)



## Bowes (22 Okt. 2019)

*Rita Ora - Looks stunning in red as she leaves Cartier London Celebration at The Chiltern Firehouse, 21.10.2019*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2019)

The Lady in red :thx:


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2019)

krasse Klamotten


----------



## kinoo (22 Okt. 2019)

Sehr erstaunlich, danke.


----------



## comatron (23 Okt. 2019)

Weiß wie Schnee, rot wie Blut ... - fast wie im Märchen.


----------

